# Gardener?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just talking with DH and hoping for the best we discussed that we might get a gardener for while I'm pregnant, only really need someone to keep the hedges trimmed and mow the lawn (DH does not have green fingers at all!) and generally keep tidy.

Just wondered how much people paid for gardeners etc.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I would say it's very much location dependent but when we were looking for a gardener two yrs ago we found that we'd need to spend a minimum of £14 per hour. 

The gardener we went for charges £15 /hr and is very good. We also have a chap that comes and does the hedges and mows the lawn and he charges £17/hr (that sounds so extravagant   but we have a ludicrously big garden so need the help) 

One bloke that came round though said he charged £45/hr   - needless to say he got laughed all the way to the garden gate!

Hope that helps & congratulations  

B xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks BG, gives me some kinda ball park idea.

Too soon for congratulations though, still 1 week of 2ww left, just trying to be positive


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

we have a gardener who comes once a fortnight and mows the lawn, weeds and keeps all the plants and bushes trimmed and it costs £20. He is usually here for an hour. Well worth it so we can enjoy the garden at weekends  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Piepig, have blown you some bubble cos you avatar says every bubble blown is one bubble closer to your bfp so have blown them to end 777 for extra luck.

My ex brother in law was a gardener............trained by Percy Thrower none-the-less.........and charged around £8-10  per hour (was a few years ago now though so not much help really).


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, you've all been really helpful, am definitely convinced we can afford to get a gardener now if needed  

Fuzzier - thanks for the bubbles, made me


----------

